# Gator hunting Bullard Creek WMA



## GT Whitetail (Sep 13, 2011)

Supposed to take a buddy gator hunting, but have never been to the Bullard creek area. Any advise on how to go about scouting them out in a river? PM me if you care to share some trade secrets or know of spots I should check out. Im not expecting much but figured Id throw that out there. My buddy is supposed to be geared up, but I'd like some first hand pointers to help even out the learning curve because we only have 1 wknd to make this happen. Any processors take gators in that area?  Thanks,
GT


----------



## Boar Hog (Sep 13, 2011)

No scouting, just hunt. Prehunt scouting just serves to spook the gators making it more difficult when it's time to hunt. If you feel you must scout, keep your distance slip in slip out. Good luck, be safe, have fun!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Pretty good advice*



Boar Hog said:


> No scouting, just hunt. Prehunt scouting just serves to spook the gators making it more difficult when it's time to hunt. If you feel you must scout, keep your distance slip in slip out. Good luck, be safe, have fun!



     Good stuff there BH  to late to scout just hunt. 
   Also the river mostly impassable in that area, so hope 
  your boat will run in 1' to 2' of water.   Be very careful. 

   What zone is tag for? 

                     frydaddy40


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 15, 2011)

The river is not completely impassible right now you just gotta know how to run it and keep it at idle speed. (Assuming you have tilt and trim) We have been running the river in an 18' boat. Plenty of big gators there, they're just harder to hunt than a lake gator. There are lots of places for them to hide and lots of trees for them to hang up on. If you are putting in at Towns Bluff, watch out for the rocks just down stream of the bridge on the north side of the river. You should be able to see them good now with the water down. Good luck


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 15, 2011)

A good place to start would be 3 rivers (if you have zone 7 this is as far up as you can go). The water is big right there and seems like a likely place for a big gator to hang. I have never gator hunted right there, but it looks too good not to hold a few. The water churns real bad right there so be sure to have a life jacket on in case you fall out.


----------



## GT Whitetail (Sep 15, 2011)

We'll have 2 tags on the boat for zone 5. I have a 1860 G3 with float pods and tunnel hull. It'll run shallower than I am comfortable with, but i'm hoping I can troller it. Caveman do you know of another body of water in zone 5 that we should try (if you don't mind sharing). Thanks for all the good advice!
GT


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 15, 2011)

*info zone 5*

You should have no problem finding 2 good gator's
  with out scouting ahead of time.  Your boat is just what 
    you will need.  Again be careful, start at the lower end of
  zone 5 and before you get to lumber city you should have
  your gator's.    
                                      frydaddy40


----------



## DUCKAHOLIC86 (Sep 15, 2011)

My recommendation, don't get there just before dark and never have ran the river. I am a native, and run regular all of that water. For your own sake, just because there are rocks and stumps/trees everywhere along and along. Mainly the rocks is what can sneek up on you. I know you guys are grown and I'm not meaning to say anything out of line, just plan ahead, water is extremely low now. As for the gators, you shouldn't have any problems there, plenty of targets at least.


----------



## GT Whitetail (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm planning on getting there before dark so I can learn the river as best I can. Hopefully I will be running the trolling motor for most of the time. I bowfish a good bit, so hopefully the learning curve wont be as steep. I'm accustomed to running unfamilar water at nite, but I'm wondering if we shouldn't try a different area then Bullard Creek to start?
Thanks
GT


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 15, 2011)

DUCKAHOLIC86 said:


> My recommendation, don't get there just before dark and never have ran the river. I am a native, and run regular all of that water. For your own sake, just because there are rocks and stumps/trees everywhere along and along. Mainly the rocks is what can sneek up on you. I know you guys are grown and I'm not meaning to say anything out of line, just plan ahead, water is extremely low now. As for the gators, you shouldn't have any problems there, plenty of targets at least.



Very,  Very true, I grew up around Rocky Hammock in Snipesville and have been on the river for all my life. You definitely want to run the river in the daytime first. I thought you were hunting the Altamaha, but since you are hunting the Ocmulgee you may want to start at Lumber City and go down to 3 rivers, I don't know of any rocks there. If you get up around Burkett's Ferry there are rocks that go all the way across the river just up from the ramp. You will have a real hard time getting past them right now. The only passage is on the south side of the river, but I wouldn't try it. As far as another body of water to hunt, unless you know of someone with a pond that needs a gator killed your stuck with the river. So is life for a South GA boy. Too much rain, the gators are out in the swamp. Too little rain, you cant run your boat. But if you look on the bright side you wont have to worry about anyone else bothering you. Good luck and let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 15, 2011)

It would also be good if your motor will kick up when you hit something. Anyone that runs the river down there makes sure that their motor will kick up or break away.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 15, 2011)

*All good  advice.*

I live in sreven  ga.  close to jesup ga. been guiding for 
 10 years in both rivers. Hunted and fished these rivers my 
 hole life.  All this is great advice.   Again be careful and 
  kill a gator.  Call me if need help.
                              I'll come get ya (912 -294-5646)  

           frydaddy40     Gary Frye


----------



## GT Whitetail (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Gary! I'm hoping im not in over my head, and I can see already that this will be a learning experience. I'm thinking that it might be best to find a ramp up river from the WMA and try floating down river and gps the river and depths to be able to motor back up (hopefully with 2 gators) Might end up needing your guiding service if you aren't already booked this wknd. Thanks again. Great piece of mind to have good folks close by!
Mark


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Now you thinking*



GT Whitetail said:


> Thanks Gary! I'm hoping im not in over my head, and I can see already that this will be a learning experience. I'm thinking that it might be best to find a ramp up river from the WMA and try floating down river and gps the river and depths to be able to motor back up (hopefully with 2 gators) Might end up needing your guiding service if you aren't already booked this wknd. Thanks again. Great piece of mind to have good folks close by!
> Mark



   Not a bad idea, again be careful, good luck.  
                                                                              frydaddy40


----------



## Big Black Ford (Sep 16, 2011)

caveman168 said:


> Very,  Very true, I grew up around Rocky Hammock in Snipesville and have been on the river for all my life. You definitely want to run the river in the daytime first. I thought you were hunting the Altamaha, but since you are hunting the Ocmulgee you may want to start at Lumber City and go down to 3 rivers, I don't know of any rocks there. If you get up around Burkett's Ferry there are rocks that go all the way across the river just up from the ramp. You will have a real hard time getting past them right now. The only passage is on the south side of the river, but I wouldn't try it. As far as another body of water to hunt, unless you know of someone with a pond that needs a gator killed your stuck with the river. So is life for a South GA boy. Too much rain, the gators are out in the swamp. Too little rain, you cant run your boat. But if you look on the bright side you wont have to worry about anyone else bothering you. Good luck and let me know if I can help in any way.




If you are running down the river be very careful. There is a bad set of rock below devils whirl. Also about two to three bends below Hinson's landing there are few rocks that will sneak up on you. Good luck and let us know how you do. I live about 5 miles from the Lumbercity landing.


----------



## GT Whitetail (Sep 18, 2011)

Well we only ended up being able to go 1 nite cause my buddy and his GF (tag holders) were sick. The river is way down and it was a little nerve racking trying to run it, but we managed to cover some ground anyway. Only saw one gator (maybe 5') and they couldn't get a shot off. Ended up leaving early (2am) because they were sickly. Wish I had more exciting news.


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 18, 2011)

GT Whitetail said:


> Well we only ended up being able to go 1 nite cause my buddy and his GF (tag holders) were sick. The river is way down and it was a little nerve racking trying to run it, but we managed to cover some ground anyway. Only saw one gator (maybe 5') and they couldn't get a shot off. Ended up leaving early (2am) because they were sickly. Wish I had more exciting news.



I think the cooler weather prolly hurt yall a little. Are you gonna get to go back?


----------



## GT Whitetail (Sep 18, 2011)

Yea the one we did see was right after sunset and then the temps dropped off quite a bit. Didn't help out my 2 buddies with bad colds much either, and I was soaked from the knees down from pulling the boat over a sand bar getting to this slue the locals told us about. We ended up putting the boat in at 3 different ramps trying to find water safe enough to navigate thru, and them being sick I think we all agreed we were happy just to see a gator. I think when my priority pts build up i'm gonna make sure to put in for a zone with a lake on it. Unfamilar rivers that are unseasonably low make for a rough time. I did learn quite a few lessons about gator hunting though, so thanks for all the advise.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 18, 2011)

*? ramps*



GT Whitetail said:


> Yea the one we did see was right after sunset and then the temps dropped off quite a bit. Didn't help out my 2 buddies with bad colds much either, and I was soaked from the knees down from pulling the boat over a sand bar getting to this slue the locals told us about. We ended up putting the boat in at 3 different ramps trying to find water safe enough to navigate thru, and them being sick I think we all agreed we were happy just to see a gator. I think when my priority pts build up i'm gonna make sure to put in for a zone with a lake on it. Unfamilar rivers that are unseasonably low make for a rough time. I did learn quite a few lessons about gator hunting though, so thanks for all the advise.



  Which 3 ramps did you put in at?


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 19, 2011)

GT Whitetail said:


> Yea the one we did see was right after sunset and then the temps dropped off quite a bit. Didn't help out my 2 buddies with bad colds much either, and I was soaked from the knees down from pulling the boat over a sand bar getting to this slue the locals told us about. We ended up putting the boat in at 3 different ramps trying to find water safe enough to navigate thru, and them being sick I think we all agreed we were happy just to see a gator. I think when my priority pts build up i'm gonna make sure to put in for a zone with a lake on it. Unfamilar rivers that are unseasonably low make for a rough time. I did learn quite a few lessons about gator hunting though, so thanks for all the advise.



Lakes are definitely easier, but the river is so much better to us. Its a lot more of a challenge, so when you do get a good un you've done something that can't everyone do. Also you don't have to worry about crowds and its a lot more serene. The hunting on the river is really good most of the time, I think the weather messed you up. Did you see any other boats?? I know some guys that were hunting   from Burkett's Ferry.


----------



## GT Whitetail (Sep 19, 2011)

Put in on each side of the bridge at 221/135 Uvalda landing I believe. There was a really nice camp ground on the downstream side of the bridge but that water was really rocky and sandy.. couldnt make it from there to the other side of the bridge, so went and put in over there and that water was much more navigatable, but there were other ppl hunting gators where we were so we took advise from a local to head towards Mt Vernon and put in at the bridge there. That water was really bad shallow and swift, so it really gave me a tough time. At that pt I had already decided that we would only be able to go up river so we could float back to the ramp after dark and I wouldnt have to risk running up river with all the rocks and sandbars. Maybe this will save someone some gas.. Basically we couldnt find a place in the river I was comfortable running at nite or where the trolling motor could overtake the current, so we sat in a slue the whole time and saw that one small 4-5' gator. Lake would have been much easier - not fighting a current


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 19, 2011)

GT Whitetail said:


> Put in on each side of the bridge at 221/135 Uvalda landing I believe. There was a really nice camp ground on the downstream side of the bridge but that water was really rocky and sandy.. couldnt make it from there to the other side of the bridge, so went and put in over there and that water was much more navigatable, but there were other ppl hunting gators where we were so we took advise from a local to head towards Mt Vernon and put in at the bridge there. That water was really bad shallow and swift, so it really gave me a tough time. At that pt I had already decided that we would only be able to go up river so we could float back to the ramp after dark and I wouldnt have to risk running up river with all the rocks and sandbars. Maybe this will save someone some gas.. Basically we couldnt find a place in the river I was comfortable running at nite or where the trolling motor could overtake the current, so we sat in a slue the whole time and saw that one small 4-5' gator. Lake would have been much easier - not fighting a current



I feel your pain, I have definitely been in your situation a lot throughout my life. The river is hard to run, but we make do with what we have. I really feel bad for y'all going all the way there and not seeing anything. Have you ever thought of hunting the upper Ocmulgee around Perry? It would be a shorter drive. By the way if you put in at Uvalda bridge that was the Altamaha zone 7.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Get It right*



caveman168 said:


> I feel your pain, I have definitely been in your situation a lot throughout my life. The river is hard to run, but we make do with what we have. I really feel bad for y'all going all the way there and not seeing anything. Have you ever thought of hunting the upper Ocmulgee around Perry? It would be a shorter drive. By the way if you put in at Uvalda bridge that was the Altamaha zone 7.



Here we go again, with someone giving the wrong 
  information.   
 Uvalda hwy bridge is not in  zone 7.  
 Zone 7 ends at the Apply and Toombs  county lines. Both 
 are down river from 135 bridge.  There is a small part of 
 the river that is split by both zone 5 and zone 7,  but it 
 also is down river from the 135 bridge. 
 Zone 5 starts at Jeff Davis and Montgomery  county lines.
The 135 bridge is right in the middle of  where those 
 county's touch the river. That is zone 5. 
  There is a list and a map on DNR  site with all zones 1-9,
 and all the counties that are in them.    

  Please if you don't know what your talking about, just 
 don't say anything.  Or find the answer and then tell it.

  Bad information can get someone hurt or in trouble. It 
 can also cost them the one chance that they have to fill
 there tag.


----------



## GT Whitetail (Sep 20, 2011)

The campground/park at Uvalda hwy bridge had some good maps that showed exactly where the county lines run in comparison to the river and different landings, so we made sure we legal in all regards. That does bring up a question I had about gator hunting that I might have missed when reading the regs. Can I put out limb lines along the bank with some rotten meat and let soak over nite and check the next morning? I know regs said no bait, but if its attached to a line is that considered baiting or just fishing?
Thanks


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 20, 2011)

frydaddy40 said:


> Here we go again, with someone giving the wrong
> information.
> Uvalda hwy bridge is not in  zone 7.
> Zone 7 ends at the Apply and Toombs  county lines. Both
> ...



Boy, I sure thought I knew what I was talking about, but thanks for correcting me. I'll be sure to keep my mouth shut from now on and let the experts talk. I'll be sure to correct you one day when you happen to be wrong about something. 
         Seriously dude, I didn't mean to rub you the wrong way!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Lol*



GT Whitetail said:


> The campground/park at Uvalda hwy bridge had some good maps that showed exactly where the county lines run in comparison to the river and different landings, so we made sure we legal in all regards. That does bring up a question I had about gator hunting that I might have missed when reading the regs. Can I put out limb lines along the bank with some rotten meat and let soak over nite and check the next morning? I know regs said no bait, but if its attached to a line is that considered baiting or just fishing?
> Thanks



    You can, if you want to go to jail.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Caveman*



caveman168 said:


> Boy, I sure thought I knew what I was talking about, but thanks for correcting me. I'll be sure to keep my mouth shut from now on and let the experts talk. I'll be sure to correct you one day when you happen to be wrong about something.
> Seriously dude, I didn't mean to rub you the wrong way!



  First, thanks for the compliment on my age. I have not 
  been called a boy in 30+ years, so thanks. 
     Now, this is a world wide public forum. And people take 
 information they get on here as gospel. So when you give
 out advice or info on game laws or zones or things that
  can get people in trouble or hurt it has to be accurate.
 That's all i am saying.  
 It has to be accurate.
    I have been a guide for many years and guiding folks 
 on gator hunts scents 2005, my clients with my help
 have killed 46 gator's in that time ( all shot with
 crossbow or compound bow) for 16' or less.  
  Am i an expert NO, and i learn something every trip. 

 Do i know the gator game laws and zones i hunt in ( like 
 the back of my head). That what clients pay me for.
  I take my job very seriously. 
     Do the same when you give advice.   
  So please folks when you give information, check it to be 
 sure it is accurate before you post it.  

    No rubbing the wrong way going on here.

        Long Live the caveman.

                                    frydaddy40


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 20, 2011)

No feelings hurt here Diddy


----------

